# Auxiliary Unit Operation Base, Craigtoun, Fife - July 09



## foz101 (Jul 10, 2009)

Since hearing of them I've always been interested in the Auxiliary Units, and the emergency planning made by the British, fearful of the Nazi machine marauding it's way through Europe and across the Channel to these shores in the early 1940's. A British Resistance Organisation, trained to sabotage the German invaders whilst surviving on a limited supply of meagre rations, but never called to action.







These Auxiliary bunkers are found primarily along the South Coast of England, and there are plenty of surviving examples in good condition, mainly perhaps due to the fact they remain hidden as intended. There are also a long line of auxiliary defences right up the East Coast of England, then stop before the border. From there the next examples are around the East Neuk of Fife, presumably protecting the strategically important Forth and Tay.











The posts are essentially an underground Anderson Shelter with main entrance and an emergency hatch exit to the rear. In the past I've noticed the 'secret' exit is often a tube out to a hatch, but in this case it was more of a two room deal with a small door room at one end and a small room with hatch at the other. Both entrances' roofs have caved in at some point.
















There was very little inside save for a few unused Blairadam bricks used to build the post, some clay pigeons an old tin pan and bucket. The metal shelter was rusting a fair bit which probably caused the collapse at either end. It's next to a gully and the area is probably pretty damp most of the year.

The only reason it is semi-easy to find from the nearby path is a wooden frame around the hatch, presumably put up as a safety measure by the adjacent Duke's Course.






Thanks to *cptpies* for posting the GoogleEarth Defence of Britain overlay which I'd seen before but don't remember it being as comprehensive. It prompted me to go look for the Fife Aux posts I'd heard about sooner than planned.

As it's next to it, I also went for a look at the progress of the Craigtoun Hospital conversion. The place is totally covered in scaffolding, some lights are on and security are on site (and talking loudly a middle eastern language(?) on the phone while working ).

Finally, the sky was a peach over the course before I left so I'm posting an HDR pic for my own self gratification. It's fair to say the sky colour is only very mildly enhanced.


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 10, 2009)

Another one found. 

You're soo lucky finding one so complete too - the one I found had very little left.

Any sign of a tree aerial??


----------



## jonney (Jul 10, 2009)

There were 27 of these bunkers in Northumberland and 12 in County Durham but most of these were blown up after the war. The one at Houghton-Le-spring in County Durham is totaly destroyed (just a hole in the ground). There is supposed to be one in the woods at Beamish in County Durham and one at Inlandpasture Farm near Scremerston in Northumberland. Nice find Foz


----------



## foz101 (Jul 10, 2009)

Lots of trees. Forgot to look for a hidden aerial 

Use the overlay, it has descriptions where available of the state of the posts. Although it lists this particular one as intact and has a picture, it has deteriorated since their 1997 update.


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 10, 2009)

I know that the map is way out - the one I found was shown as being 3 miles away!

I found another hideout further up Northumberland but unfortunately that one had been detonated.

If I get time I'll go look for more during the winter months.


----------



## Runner (Jul 10, 2009)

Great shots there Foz - thanks for posting!

Came across one near Kirmington years back, had a good look around (without a camera!), have since been back and it's been filled in by the landowner. Can't think why - it wasn't easy to find.


----------



## the_historian (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice one, Foz. 
Is that the one in the grounds of Craigtoun House, and is the one at Kingsbarns still intact?


----------



## RichardB (Aug 22, 2009)

I think I might go and look for this one today.


----------



## V70 (Aug 25, 2009)

RichardB said:


> I think I might go and look for this one today.





Give me a shout when you do Rich, I really fancy a look myself too 

Nice find Foz and great report!


----------



## foz101 (Aug 25, 2009)

If you need directions let me know. It may save you a little bit of time. There are some old very smashed cars in the woods on the track back too, maybe an old mini estate and something else. If you're going this evening I'll maybe come too!

Do either of you have my number? PM etc...


----------



## RichardB (Aug 25, 2009)

I went on the day I posted that but I don't mind going again. The cars, a Mini van and a Mk4 Ford Zephyr 4 were a pleasant surprise on the way back. 

I see that the Boarhills and Kingsbarns ones are described as "bad" like Craigtoun so it might be worth having a look for them too.


----------



## TARTAN23 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Auxiliary units scotland*

Hi Guys,
I read with interest about the various Operational Bases found both in Scotland and Northumberland
I'm researching these units for a book I hope to have published soon on the Scottish Auxunits.Later in 1940/1 they were formed into Battalions' 201 Batt, covered Scotland down into Northumberland My research has been ongoing for some 6 years+ and have interviewed a few former members of this highly secret organisation.I have visited the Graigtoun one on many occassions, in fact was there 2 years ago with 3 former members who constructed it late 1940, I live about a mile from it.I have found others in Fife at present I have located about 8, most of them just holes in the ground and some are still to be found.The scottish HQ for these units was Melville House, near to Ladybank, house now up for sale at a cool 2.5 million, was at 4 million,lots happened here and various units from Scotland and further afield were trained in sabotage.demolitions and small arms.I was in the grounds 2 weeks ago with archaeologists who are about to work on some remnants of an OB and other features, site is closed as its about to be opened up for gravel and sand extraction. if you do know of other OB's and would be willing to share your knowledge? I would be very interested. Many thanks. 
Dave


----------



## foz101 (Aug 28, 2009)

I thought there would be something in the grounds of Melville House what with it being used as a training base, even if it was just a 'here's how to build one' practice one.

My father-in-law thinks there was one up the East Lomond but I've not been up with him to confirm the location. He could be mistaken, but he was Falkland born and bred.

I've been to the remains at Arncroach but there's nothing to see really.


----------



## TARTAN23 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi,
Yes there is a demonstration OB, which will be getting excavated soon, and a few other sites in the former grounds south of the house. I was there recently at the invitation of the company who own the gravel site there now, along with Fife council archeaologist and the former owner. If you can get your hands on ''The Last Ditch' by David Lampe, there is a chapter on Scotland and Melville House features in it. The largest OB in Fife was on East Lomond, constructed by Canadian Engineers or Tunnel section. the Balfours who owned much of that estate were given money after the war to have the OB filled in,sits near to where the masts are now.Interviewed a chap just this year who was resposible for checking the explosives in an arms cache near to the OB.He was based at melville House and had come up from England on a posting to MH just going round examining explosives caches and replacing any that were ''sweating' his words!!

regards,
Dave


----------



## Rhysey (Nov 11, 2009)

The one at Kingsbarns is definitely still there and in good condition (or at least was back in 2005). I've got some photos somewhere so I'l see if I can upload them.


----------



## foz101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Rhysey said:


> The one at Kingsbarns is definitely still there and in good condition (or at least was back in 2005). I've got some photos somewhere so I'l see if I can upload them.



Excellent, post the pictures up. I'll have to pop over there for a look one day.


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 12, 2009)

nice find Mate


----------



## the_historian (Nov 12, 2009)

Cheers Rhysey. Gives me an excuse for an excursion!


----------



## coleshill_house (Dec 22, 2009)

*Auxiliary Unit*

We have built www.coleshillhouse.com all about the Auxiliary Unit and have a very comprehensive page all about the bunkers. 

Foz I would love to use your images on the site. Would this be ok?

Please email me [email protected] to let me know


----------



## TARTAN23 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Scottish Auxiliary Units*

Hi Guys,
As some on here may know; I'm researching Auxunits in Scotland and down into Northumberland.If any of you know of any Operational Bases (OB) within your own areas I'd be delighted to hear from you.I have a lot in my own area Fife. The only one I have not seen is the Kingbarns one,Foz,Historian, if you ever feel the need to show me it?it would be great to meet up.

The research is making good progress and the book on the Scottish part of the Nationwide Resistance Organisation is also coming along.The Graigtoun OB is on my front door (almost) and looking a bit of a sorry state, visited it in May this year with one of the last members of the St Andrews patrol who helped construct it, the first one partly constructed nearby collapsed. Most trees on the site are fairly young, felling of some of the larger broad leaf trees, mainly oak was carried out during the late 60's and re- planting done by the Melville Estate (Younger) No transmitter site here, as it was an Operational Patrol OB. As a rule zero/in/out stations were not located near to OB's for obvious reasons.There was a dead letter drop though, near to the OB,which was in 'dry stane dyke' and this linked it to one near to Pitscottie by means of a runner.

Anyway folks ...If any of you are willing to share your finds with me, please do, if you can supply a grid reference, all the better.I have a map( Fife/ East Lothians/Berwick that has the vast majority of them which was done just after the war and is very accurate.If any of the local members want to meet up sometime in the new year? It would be good to meet you.
May i wish all of you a very Happy Christmas and every success in 2010

Best wishes
Dave


----------



## coleshill_house (Dec 23, 2009)

*Hiya*

Are you David Blair by any chance?


----------



## foz101 (Dec 23, 2009)

I've not had the chance to visit any other sites and my visits tend to be impromptu rather than planned. I'll supply any other info when I can.

If you don't know it already, there may be more info here - http://www.secretscotland.org.uk/index.php/Secrets/BritishResistanceOrganisation - as well as your opportunity to contribute.


----------

